# Paura Maignan. Salta anche la Champions?



## admin (2 Gennaio 2023)

GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.

*Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


----------



## Zenos (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.


E chi lo sa,può essere che rientri con la Salernitana come può essere finita la sua stagione. Lo scopriremo di partita in partita perché da noi tutti si nascondono.


----------



## Solo (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.


5 mesi (ma poi saranno di più) senza il portiere titolare per problemi muscolari. Uno che prima del Milan non aveva mai avuto niente.  

Ma la cosa drammatica è che il prossimo anno saremo punto e a capo con questi macellai.


----------



## bmb (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.


Sogno? Ma siamo impazziti? Vadano a prendere un portiere TITOLARE se vogliono sperare di arrivare quarti.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Solo ha scritto:


> 5 mesi (ma poi saranno di più) senza il portiere titolare per problemi muscolari. Uno che prima del Milan non aveva mai avuto niente.
> 
> Ma la cosa drammatica è che il prossimo anno saremo punto e a capo con questi macellai.


Qui c’è qualcosa dietro che va oltre gli errori dello staff. Fosse anche una ricaduta, in due mesi recuperi. Qui si rischia di non metterlo in lista champions. I mondiali l’hanno rovinato e come sempre le nazionali sono un dramma. Sono convinto che parte della colpa sia sua…


----------



## kipstar (2 Gennaio 2023)

non capisco come si possano fare delle previsioni di rientro o non rientro. 
faccio fatica a capirlo.......


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Gennaio 2023)

Lo scrissi per la prima volta a ottobre che le notizie e le assenze le avrebbero fatte uscire un pó per volta e che avrebbe saltato diversi mesi,ed eccoci qua.


----------



## Ambrole (2 Gennaio 2023)

Un infortunio muscolare al polpaccio non può tenerti fuori così tanto. Evidentemente non hanno nessun idea di quale sia la causa del problema .
Probabilmente un ischio crurale rigido che impedisce alla catena posteriore di allungarsi normalmente....e loro continueranno a fare Tecar sul polpaccio, soliti fisioterapisti che non capiscono che il corpo non lavora a comparti


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


E' finita dai.
Ormai mi sono rassegnato che abbiamo perso il miglior portiere del campionato.
Cosa è successo e cosa hanno combinato lo sanno solo loro.

Noi comuni mortali possiamo solo sapere che verrà rivalutato.


----------



## sunburn (2 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo e cosa hanno combinato lo sanno solo loro.


Le tempistiche, contando dal secondo infortunio, sono quelle di uno strappo.
Ipotesi: primo infortunio, forzatura per recuperare, strappo. Se è così, se ne riparla a fine febbraio-inizio marzo.
Ma son solo ipotesi.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


Se ci sono dei tifosi con il callo per gli infortuni, quelli siamo noi.
La finissero coi misteri per bambini..


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2023)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le tempistiche, contando dal secondo infortunio, sono quelle di uno strappo.
> Ipotesi: primo infortunio, forzatura per recuperare, strappo. Se è così, se ne riparla a fine febbraio-inizio marzo.
> Ma son solo ipotesi.


Avrebbe dovuto giocare le amichevoli di dubai quindi a questo punto viene da pensare a una seconda ricaduta.
Poi non so che tipo di allenamenti facesse e se era arrivato a provare tra i pali.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Gennaio 2023)

N'altro rottame. Assurdo.
Pure il portiere rottame ci siamo presi.


----------



## folletto (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


Avevamo trovato un grande portiere e poi è successo qualcosa. Scrivo qualcosa perché questo infortunio sembra un "affare di stato" avvolto nel mistero che lascia spazio a illazioni di ogni tipo, dubbi, sospetti e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


.


----------



## Devil man (2 Gennaio 2023)

fra lui e tomori fanno a gara a chi si rompe peggio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.



Dirigenza vigliacca e proprietà assente.
Dicano chiaro e tondo cosa azzo ha Mike.


----------



## danjr (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


Ormai dobbiamo ragionare come se in questa stagione Maignan non ci fosse. È chiaro che perdiamo molto, più sotto il profilo del gioco che delle parate, ma un portiere come lui non c’è, a meno di prendere Ederson come qualcuno simpaticamente suggeriva.
Ora mi raccomando critichiamo la società per un infortunio subito in nazionale e per una ricaduta causata dalla fretta per giocare i mondiali (come pogba, kante e tanti altri francesi)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...



Comunicazione Milan: Una pillolina al giorno invece del suppostone.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


Due mesi di pausa e abbiamo più infortunati di prima! Che società di pagliacci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


Noi andiamo avanti a sogni: sogno Maignan, sogno Vicario, e poi il garante ci porta Devis Vasquez, restando con Tatatusanu e Mirante. 
Per la serie "c'era una volta l'Ac Milan".


----------



## Giek (2 Gennaio 2023)

Stiamo raggiungendo un periodo di assenza simile a quello di un crociato LOL
Che imbranati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ormai dobbiamo ragionare come se in questa stagione Maignan non ci fosse. È chiaro che perdiamo molto, più sotto il profilo del gioco che delle parate, ma un portiere come lui non c’è, a meno di prendere Ederson come qualcuno simpaticamente suggeriva.
> *Ora mi raccomando critichiamo la società* per un infortunio subito in nazionale e per una ricaduta causata dalla fretta per giocare i mondiali (come pogba, kante e tanti altri francesi)



No, si critica perché sono vigliacchi e non informano i tifosi.
Dobbiamo apprendere dai giornali che forse rientrerà per le partite di CL di febbraio....forse.
Fare una comunicazione ufficiale è troppo, sia mai scomodare l'ufficio stampa rossonero.

Poi vedo che continuate a fare i trolloni con "Ederson", come se tra Ederson e un cesso del paraguay non ci fossero altri portieri.
Meritiamo veramente la mediocrità, perchè voi tifosi in primis la ricercate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2023)

Quest'anno si rischia anche la zona champion senza Maignan...

Ricordo ancora i commenti sboroni a inizio campionato sul vincere il campionato in ciabatte 

Alla fine sta bene, troppa gente tra dirigenza e tifosi si è montata la testa in base a non so cosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...


il miglior portiere al mondo..........

distrutto.
come pato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno si rischia anche la zona champion senza Maignan...
> 
> Ricordo ancora i commenti sboroni a inizio campionato sul vincere il campionato in ciabatte
> 
> *Alla fine sta bene, troppa gente tra dirigenza e tifosi si è montata la testa in base a non so cosa*


bravo bravo e bravo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno si rischia anche la zona champion senza Maignan...
> 
> Ricordo ancora i commenti sboroni a inizio campionato sul vincere il campionato in ciabatte
> 
> *Alla fine sta bene, troppa gente tra dirigenza e tifosi si è montata la testa in base a non so cosa*


bravo bravo e bravo.
lo dico da giugno e son sempre più convinto.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Gennaio 2023)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno si rischia anche la zona champion senza Maignan...
> 
> Ricordo ancora i commenti sboroni a inizio campionato sul vincere il campionato in ciabatte
> 
> Alla fine sta bene, troppa gente tra dirigenza e tifosi si è montata la testa in base a non so cosa


la maggior parte parlava di ciabatte se avessero fatto i giusti acquisti, non avevamo fatto i conti con la spilorceria che cresce esponenzialmente ogni anno.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2023)

quando farà i nuovi esami ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2023)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando farà i nuovi esami ?



Dicevano attorno all'epifania, che Maignan si porta via.


----------



## danjr (2 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No, si critica perché sono vigliacchi e non informano i tifosi.
> Dobbiamo apprendere dai giornali che forse rientrerà per le partite di CL di febbraio....forse.
> Fare una comunicazione ufficiale è troppo, sia mai scomodare l'ufficio stampa rossonero.
> 
> ...


Ederson perché è l’UNICO che coi piedi gioca come mike, e la differenza mike la fa con i piedi da noi. Secondo me incide di più a livello di gioco che di parate (anche se ne ha fatte).


----------



## danjr (2 Gennaio 2023)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno si rischia anche la zona champion senza Maignan...
> 
> Ricordo ancora i commenti sboroni a inizio campionato sul vincere il campionato in ciabatte
> 
> Alla fine sta bene, troppa gente tra dirigenza e tifosi si è montata la testa in base a non so cosa


Teoricamente può succedere di tutto, però Maignan si è rotto praticamente a settembre e ha sempre giocato Tatarusanu, siamo secondi non undicesimi. Ragionate come se si fosse rotto oggi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ederson perché è l’UNICO che coi piedi gioca come mike, e la differenza mike la fa con i piedi da noi. Secondo me incide di più a livello di gioco che di parate (anche se ne ha fatte).





danjr ha scritto:


> Teoricamente può succedere di tutto, però Maignan si è rotto praticamente a settembre e ha sempre giocato Tatarusanu, *siamo secondi non undicesimi*. Ragionate come se si fosse rotto oggi



Dovevamo essere 1°, non secondi a -8 punti di distanza dalla prima.
Guarda la classifica, io stesso non ricordavo la juve così attaccata alle nostre chiappe). 

Con tata in porta si rischia anche l'ingresso in CL.


----------



## Manue (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Un infortunio muscolare al polpaccio non può tenerti fuori così tanto. Evidentemente non hanno nessun idea di quale sia la causa del problema .
> Probabilmente un ischio crurale rigido che impedisce alla catena posteriore di allungarsi normalmente....e loro continueranno a fare Tecar sul polpaccio, soliti fisioterapisti che non capiscono che il corpo non lavora a comparti


Ma no dai, va bene tutto.
E' ambizioso fare una diagnosi leggendo notizie tramite media, non avendo letto un referto del giocatore, non avendo assistito ad una ecografica ecc ecc...
giudicare con quanto in grassetto, poi, lo ritengo anche un pò presuntuoso.

Sono centri all'avanguardia, con ogni macchinario ultimo possibile, e ti assicuro, poiché questi dottori sono dottori anche al di fuori del Milan, e se prenoti puoi anche farti visitare, che sanno il fatto loro.
Sono stato personalmente, e ci ritornerò sicuramente, in cura da uno dei fisioterapisti che si vedono in panchina la domenica. 
Sono professionisti.

Il gemello è un muscolo a lenta risposta, che ci voleva tempo era chiaro.
Ha avuto purtroppo una ricaduta evidentemente, in nazionale, forzando un tessuto che non doveva essere sollecitato, ed ora la guarigione è di nuovo lunga.

Io ritengo che giudicare i fisioterapisti del Milan è ambizioso, 
gli infortuni derivano dalla parte atletica, i fisioterapisti devono metterli a posto... un gruppo sollecitato da anni a questa parte.

Sui tempi di recupero, sappiamo molto bene che il Milan non comunica mai con esattezza quanto ci vuole, 
ma ci dice ogni quanti giorni verranno effettuati controlli... 
pertanto, diamo troppo credito alle ipotesi dei giornalisti.


----------



## ARKANA (2 Gennaio 2023)

Solo ha scritto:


> 5 mesi (ma poi saranno di più) senza il portiere titolare per problemi muscolari. Uno che prima del Milan non aveva mai avuto niente.
> 
> Ma la cosa drammatica è che il prossimo anno saremo punto e a capo con questi macellai.


Finché questi animali vengono continuamente difesi e protetti dalla società sarà sempre così, fossi stato io il presidente li avrei licenziati in tempo zero e li avrei pure denunciati per danni


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Nemmeno uno al quale hanno sparato ci mette tanto a recuperare.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2023)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Finché questi animali vengono continuamente difesi e protetti dalla società sarà sempre così, *fossi stato io il presidente li avrei licenziati in tempo zero e li avrei pure denunciati per danni*



Quelli bravi costano troppo perciò tengono questi.


----------



## ARKANA (2 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno uno al quale hanno sparato ci mette tanto a recuperare.


Tu magari lo dici scherzando ma è davvero così, chris johnson è un ex giocatore di nfl, venne colpito da un colpo di pistola nel marzo 2015 e nel settembre dello stesso anno fece il debutto nella nuova squadra che lo aveva acquistato a luglio (arizona cardinals)


----------



## danjr (2 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovevamo essere 1°, non secondi a -8 punti di distanza dalla prima.
> Guarda la classifica, io stesso non ricordavo la juve così attaccata alle nostre chiappe).
> 
> Con tata in porta si rischia anche l'ingresso in CL.


E io non ricordo partite perse per colpa di Tatarusanu sinceramente, se non nelle inutili amichevoli. 
Con sportiello e Cragno cambiava qualcosa? Assolutamente no.
Comunque rispondevo all’utente che diceva che senza Maignan rischiavamo il quarto posto, tutto è possibile, ma al siamo in linea con lo scorso anno e ha giocato di più Tatarusanu di Mike.


----------



## mil77 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No, si critica perché sono vigliacchi e non informano i tifosi.
> Dobbiamo apprendere dai giornali che forse rientrerà per le partite di CL di febbraio....forse.
> Fare una comunicazione ufficiale è troppo, sia mai scomodare l'ufficio stampa rossonero.
> 
> ...


Premesso che nel comunicato c'era scritto che avrebbe effettuato ulteriori accertamenti entro il 6 gennaio e li arriveranno notizie, in ogni caso ricordati sempre che c'è la privacy...ed una società può scrivere esattamente quello che ha solo con il permesso del giocatore...


----------



## mil77 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovevamo essere 1°, non secondi a -8 punti di distanza dalla prima.
> Guarda la classifica, io stesso non ricordavo la juve così attaccata alle nostre chiappe).
> 
> Con tata in porta si rischia anche l'ingresso in CL.


Ma se il napoli ha vinto tutte le partite e ne ha pareggiate solo due come fai a voler essere primo? Con mike magari al posto che - 8 eravamo a - 5...


----------



## mil77 (2 Gennaio 2023)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Finché questi animali vengono continuamente difesi e protetti dalla società sarà sempre così, fossi stato io il presidente li avrei licenziati in tempo zero e li avrei pure denunciati per danni


Addirittura animali...mah...poi non ci capisce con chi ce l'hai...dottori? Fisioterapisti? Del Milan o della Francia? Forse non è chiaro che dopo la ricaduta è andato a curarsi in Francia dai dottori della Nazionale x tentare il recupero x i mondiali...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2023)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che nel comunicato c'era scritto che avrebbe effettuato ulteriori accertamenti entro il 6 gennaio e li arriveranno notizie, in ogni caso ricordati sempre che c'è la privacy...ed una società può scrivere esattamente quello che ha solo con il permesso del giocatore...





mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma se il napoli ha vinto tutte le partite e ne ha pareggiate solo due come fai a voler essere primo? Con mike magari al posto che - 8 eravamo a - 5...



A parte che io sono uno di uelli che amaggio 2022 sperava nel "buon mercato" e credeva nel bis scudettato, nonostante il Pinolo e tutti gli altri malus che avevamo in squadra.
Poi è arrivato giugno 2022 è anche la speranza è andata a farsi benedire.
Il 1 settembre invece la speranza è sprofondata.

Il Napoli le ha vinte tutte?
Benissimo, noi dovevamo essere a -3 punti.
Invece siamo riusciti nell'impresa di battere inter e juve e poi fare 1 misero punto tra Torino e Cremonese, una cosa indegna.

Poi anche la privacy. 
Oh, caspita, li abbiamo scelti proprio con la lente di ingrandimento i nostri giocatori.
E noi abbiamo quelli che pretendono sempre top stipendi, e noi abbiamo quelli senza cuore, e noi abbiamo quelli comandati a bacchetta dai procuratori. Ora anche tutti quelli interessati alla privacy.
Che poi, detto proprio sinceramente, privacy de che?
Vogliamo sapere i tempi di recupero, non se il giocatore X ha le emorroidi, è drogato o alcolista.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Teoricamente può succedere di tutto, però Maignan si è rotto praticamente a settembre e ha sempre giocato Tatarusanu, siamo secondi non undicesimi. Ragionate come se si fosse rotto oggi



Un conto è dover stringere i denti per un paio di mesi, ma se li devi stringere all'infinito poi vai a fondo di botto. La juve indegna di Allegri ha solo due punti in meno. DUE. Non so se ci rendiamo conto, lo scandalo vero è questo.


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Gennaio 2023)

Che salti la champions è assodato, speriamo che grazie alla spilorceria di sta società, tutta la squadra non salti l'intera CL dell'anno prossimo.


----------



## Ambrole (2 Gennaio 2023)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, va bene tutto.
> E' ambizioso fare una diagnosi leggendo notizie tramite media, non avendo letto un referto del giocatore, non avendo assistito ad una ecografica ecc ecc...
> giudicare con quanto in grassetto, poi, lo ritengo anche un pò presuntuoso.
> 
> ...




La Cremonese che ha un preparatore che lavora col Metodo Canali, ha avuto sinora DUE infortuni muscolari, contro più di 20 del Milan e di gran parte delle altre squadre.

Gli infortuni derivano dalla parte atletica perché i preparatori e fisioterapisti non hanno le competenze per gestire il lavoro nel modo corretto, non hanno la conoscenza di come nasca un infortunio e quindi lavorano sempre in rincorsa (il fisioterapista lavora sempre sul danno già fatto, mai per prevenire il problema)


----------



## Manue (2 Gennaio 2023)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> La Cremonese che ha un preparatore che lavora col Metodo Canali, ha avuto sinora DUE infortuni muscolari, contro più di 20 del Milan e di gran parte delle altre squadre.
> 
> *Gli infortuni derivano dalla parte atletica perché i preparatori e fisioterapisti non hanno le competenze per gestire il lavoro nel modo corretto, non hanno la conoscenza di come nasca un infortunio e quindi lavorano sempre in rincorsa (il fisioterapista lavora sempre sul danno già fatto, mai per prevenire il problema)*



Proponiti...


----------



## Ambrole (2 Gennaio 2023)

Manue ha scritto:


> Proponiti...


Guarda, non voglio fare il presuntuoso, non è che mi debba proporre io, ma oramai determinati professionisti sono ben conosciuti nel mondo dello sport e hanno portato risultati evidenti.
Vedi che c'è un team che ha un decimo dei problemi muscolari delle altre squadre, e tu hai un problema al.riguardo? Cavolo informati, incuriosisci ti!!!
Lavorando coi sistemi giusti e con le figure professionali corrette i problemi si risolvono.


----------



## ARKANA (2 Gennaio 2023)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Addirittura animali...mah...poi non ci capisce con chi ce l'hai...dottori? Fisioterapisti? Del Milan o della Francia? Forse non è chiaro che dopo la ricaduta è andato a curarsi in Francia dai dottori della Nazionale x tentare il recupero x i mondiali...


con chiunque sia coinvolto nella vicenda, però si sa, noi siamo il club dell'ammore e del volemose bene, quindi finirà tutto a tarallucci e vino


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Il partito cinese è più trasparente, e ho detto tutto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Arrivederci alla stagione 2023/24 questa è totalmente compromessa grazie a questi disgraziati.


----------



## mil77 (2 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A parte che io sono uno di uelli che amaggio 2022 sperava nel "buon mercato" e credeva nel bis scudettato, nonostante il Pinolo e tutti gli altri malus che avevamo in squadra.
> Poi è arrivato giugno 2022 è anche la speranza è andata a farsi benedire.
> Il 1 settembre invece la speranza è sprofondata.
> 
> ...


Si però prima scrivi che dovevamo essere primi, poi che già a inizio campionato non ci credevi tu, poi che dovevamo essere secondi a meno 3....


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2023)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si però prima scrivi che dovevamo essere primi, poi che già a inizio campionato non ci credevi tu, poi che dovevamo essere secondi a meno 3....


Avessimo vinto contro il Napoli saremmo a -2 , ci avessimo pareggiato saremmo a -5.
Alla fine lo scontro diretto sposta più di quanto si crede in questo girone di andata ancora incompleto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2023)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si però prima scrivi che dovevamo essere primi, poi che già a inizio campionato non ci credevi tu, poi che dovevamo essere secondi a meno 3....



Non credevo più alle parole di Maldini, che è diverso ("_ci rafforzeremo, ho ricevuto delle garanzie a riguardo..._.")


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avessimo vinto contro il Napoli saremmo a -2 , ci avessimo pareggiato saremmo a -5.
> Alla fine lo scontro diretto sposta più di quanto si crede in questo girone di andata ancora incompleto.


La partita più bella di questa prima parte di stagione fu proprio quella. Poi il buio. Squadra che per me sta ancora accusando il colpo di quella sconfitta. Perdere giocando bene è proprio dura da mandare giù.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Il grande tema in casa Milan è la situazione Maignan... e qui sì, bisogna guardare all’orizzonte. Il francese sembrava vicino al rientro, poi ha frenato. Anzi, ha frenato molto: il Milan ora gli chiede grande cautela nel recupero, necessaria a evitare nuove ricadute al polpaccio sinistro. Si andrà con i piedi di piombo e Mike non sarà in campo nella Supercoppa del 18 gennaio contro l’Inter. Il sogno rossonero è che sia pronto per il 14 febbraio, giorno di Milan-Tottenham, ma il rischio è che anche quello si riveli un obiettivo troppo ambizioso. L’infortunio in Nations League, insomma, ha creato il problema più grande: Pioli dal 22 settembre non vede in campo uno dei suoi leader, uno dei giocatori migliori, in uno dei ruoli con il maggior differenziale tra titolare e riserva.
> 
> *Gli infortuni di Rebic e Tourè QUI -)* Rebic: stop di 2-3 settimane. Tourè...



Maignan torna per la finale di Champions
Come Benji Price che tornò per la finale dopo aver saltato per infortunio tutto il torneo con la New Team che arrivò in finale nonostante il portiere più scarso del torneo (Tatarusanu)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Gennaio 2023)

Se giochiamo la Champions con Tata io preferisco non vedere le partite. Troppo, troppo deprimente vedere come soffriamo con lui in porta.


----------

